# When are the least busiest times to go to the grocery store?



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Except for like 3am, because I like to sleep. I like to go on the weekend, but that is probably busier. Are mornings better, though. Are they significantly less crowded during the week?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Friday night.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I sometimes go before noon and find it to be fairly quiet then.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Excuse me for saying so, but this sounds like classic avoidance behavior. If it is, it won't help you get over SA any sooner.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

From experience, anytime after 7pm. By then, everyone's at home making supper.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I go around 8:30 or 9 pm on a week night. I avoid grocery stores entirely on weekends.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I go early in the mornings, its not too crowded near me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

weekend night time - everyone is out either partying or going on dates.
weekday either friday nights

i tend to go after 11pm/or 1am, cause my grocery store claims to be 20 hour store.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Excuse me for saying so, but this sounds like classic avoidance behavior. If it is, it won't help you get over SA any sooner.


It isn't necessarily that simple. If you won't go shopping otherwise and don't want to become malnourished it would be a good idea to begin with - especially since not eating properly will just make your anxiety worse. I know this all too well. Then you could always work your way up to going shopping at busier times.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Try going after dinner times..people are usually in their homes.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

usually like 1pm-3pm, or 9pm-11pm on weekdays. especially 9pm to 11pm weekday very few people.


----------

